# Those with hairy cobs - feather mites: should I clip? *please help*



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Hi all hairy-cob owners, please can you share your feather mite solutions.  Should I clip feathers off, will that help?

Here is the history...
Our wonderful Gypsy cob, bought (from the Gypsies) back in the spring, we had him vetted, and vet said he had clearly had very bad untreated feather mites in the past but it seemed to be now just scarring as he didn't seem in any discomfort.  Vet now thinks they had never treated it, but they must have given him a small Dectomax injection just before selling him to stop him chewing and stamping.

However, within a week of having him he started to chew and stamp his feet, vet came out (end of April this year) and gave Dectomax injection, within a day or so all was fine, a happy horse.

By the end of May one unhappy horse, chewing and stamping again, vet out again early June, another Dectomax injection.  This time (as I had since read somewhere about having 2 injections close together to kill the adults and the eggs) I had the vet back middle of June for another injection also.

Happy horse again for another couple of months, by end of August chewing again.  Had vet out in September to give Dectomax injeciton, all fine again.  Chewing started again last couple of weeks, vet booked to come out next week to give further Dectomax injection.


In between all this I have tried combing through pig oil (with sulphur powder), but it seems very hard to get this anywhere near his skin (I was using a spray bottle in the end), it takes ages becuase his feathers aren't easy to comb through and he's not hugly patient!   I persisted over several weeks with this but it didn't seem to make much difference to be honest.

Not only are the vet's call-outs costing a lot, but we don't like the idea of constantly giving him chemicals if there's another way of solving this.  We certainly plan to keep our boy for life (he's only 6 now), so would rather not have to pay call out and Dectomax injections every 2 months for the next 30 years!

We like our horses hairy and natural, so he's not clipped at all, but if clipping his feather off once to get on top of this problem means the mites won't come back when his feather grows back, then I am happy to do this.  But I'd rather not clip it off if it will make no difference.  He lives out 24/7.

If you've found a way to beat these mites, Please can you share this with me!  Thank you 


A photo below just to you can see how hairy his feet are, so you can see how difficult it is to apply pig oil/treatment that consistantly reaches his skin.
(hope this pic works, it's the first time I've added a photo)


----------



## Foxhunter49 (12 December 2011)

Get some Neem oil off the net, mix 5 ml Neem . 3 ml shampoo and make up with 1 litre of hot water and rub that into his feathers. Will last for at least two - three weeks when you might need to reapply.


----------



## Theresa_F (12 December 2011)

Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you a very long and detailed note on how to care for hairy horses legs so they are healthy, hairy and in show condition.

Clipping does not get rid of them, if you have a lot of sores and scabs, then yes it is easier to deal with but try what I put in my note first - good old fashioned remedies used for years by the old boys with their heavies.

All my four have not had mites and I have now had hairies for 12 years.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Forgot to say we also tried shampooing his legs with Dermoline, again it seemed to give some relief but only for a few days.  

Thanks for the reply Foxhunter49 - how does the neem oil work, is it just the same as pig oil in that it's supposed to stop the mites holding on?


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Theresa_F, thanks for your reply, I will PM you now. 
I feel hopeful!  A way of keeping him hairy and happy would be perfect.  And I so much prefer natural ways of dealing with things if at all possible.


----------



## Rose Folly (12 December 2011)

My horse does not have feather mites, but another condition, flexural dermatitis, which also makes her chew and stamp.

Bearing in mind that the following is NOT something which would kill the mites, I imagine, but which does give a lot of comfort to my mare, you could try this:

I've trimmed her heather (not one quarter as luxuriant as your horse's) with scissors, so none of the hair is longer than about 2 inches. Every week, or at longer intervals when the disease is in remission, I wash her legs really, really thoroughly with coal tar shampoo - I sit on a garden seat, take about 5 minutes per leg, and really work it right into the skin. I leave it on 15 minutes, and then rinse the legs off very thoroughly. I use Polytar as that's the coal tar shamppoo the local chemist stocks. My vet told me about this as, like you, I don't want to keep packing the horse full of chemicals. It works much better than the prescriptions she was on, and it's about 1/50th of the price!!

In between I rub Johnson's Baby Oil, again very thoroughly, into the affected parts, which in her case takes the form of excrescences.

I think the benefit to you would be that neither product should harm your horse in any way, even if they proved to be no good in calming the itching.

NB I did use Pig Oil & Sulphur, but it drove her crazy (the sulphur I guess). 

Hope you find something that works.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Thanks Rose Folly, the only problem I have with shampooing is that we don't have running water at the field to attach a hose to.  (All their drinking water we bring in containers).  So when I shampooed his legs before I was so paranoid about not washing it out properly I tried to use a watering can to wash the water close to his skin - but he was very scared of the can!  So then I just had to laddle the water to his legs with a jug, but again without a hose it's so hard to be confident I had all the shampoo out, I spend hours doing it and he got very fed up with all my faffing! 

I like the idea of the Johnsons baby oil giving some relief, I currently put Sudocrem on his actual sore bits.  Bless him, if you search through his feather where he's been chewing there are round scabby bleeding bits that look so sore, and I put the nappy rash cream on these to try and soothe them, but I don't know if I'm really helping


----------



## hayinamanger (12 December 2011)

When I first started using Dectomax, about 10 years ago, a one off injection would sort the mites for good.  Recently I have found that there is some resistance to it, so I now give 3 injections at 10 day intervals (day 1, day 10, day 20) this has been very successful recently on a new arrival with a chronic mite problem.  
Every few months I do my cobs feather with an Ivermectin sheep wormer, just glove up and apply a good soaking to the lower legs and rub well in.  It works well and the boys love having it done, cheap too.
You can buy both of these treatments from your local agri store, they are off licence for horses, and you can inject the Dectomax yourself.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			When I first started using Dectomax, about 10 years ago, a one off injection would sort the mites for good.  Recently I have found that there is some resistance to it, so I now give 3 injections at 10 day intervals (day 1, day 10, day 20) this has been very successful recently on a new arrival with a chronic mite problem.  
Every few months I do my cobs feather with an Ivermectin sheep wormer, just glove up and apply a good soaking to the lower legs and rub well in.  It works well and the boys love having it done, cheap too.
You can buy both of these treatments from your local agri store, they are off licence for horses, and you can inject the Dectomax yourself.
		
Click to expand...

I had heard you could buy and inject Dectomax yourself (apparently only as long as you say it's for a cow and not a horse!) but he hates the Dectomax injection, and really throws himself around while the vet gives it to him.  Apparently (so the vet said) this is becuase it's such thick viscose stuff it is injected through a very thick needle, and so it hurts him.  He's very good with his normal jabs, so he doesn't mind other needles.  I think I would be too worried about injecting him myself in case I did it wrong and hurt him even more than it already does.  I had also heard you could get Dectomax in a liquid that you pour along their backs, I asked the vet about this and the vet said he had seen this cause a skin reaction and not to use it that way for horses.  I think I would be very worried about pouring such strong chemicals on his skin anyway.


----------



## carthorse15 (12 December 2011)

Hi

Sorry about the problems you are having.  Had the same problem with my heavy cob about 10 years ago  It was noted at the vetting that he had mites and vet with consent of owner gave a course of 2 injections over 2 weeks and his feathers were clipped off.  The owner kept him during this time.  When I picked him up I was given 'Ridet'? its the stuff they use on cattle and you pour it along their backs - same as stuff called 'Switch'??    After that he was never troubled again, and grew his feathers back in.  I don't agree with washing and hosing - the mites burrow holes under the skin, so it really has to be treated from inside.  Thats my opinion, for whats its worth.

Cheery


----------



## Tinseltoes (12 December 2011)

My boy had mites in one leg only.You could clip the feathers and treat with sulpher and pig oil.


----------



## jeni (12 December 2011)

Benzol benzoate... works a treat.u can get it off the net for about 12 pounds. you dont use much so will last u a long time. its also brill for sweet itch. just use it every few days untill the itching stops x


----------



## indie999 (12 December 2011)

Never done the injections but yes I would trim them up (obviously difficult if you want to show) I do let them grow out as well once we are on top of any mites(I do find keeping the hair just off the ground helps as well. Only trim to get the lotions and potions into the hair at the root and on the little bore holes.

But I use Benzyl Benzoate in huge jars and slather it on and get into those little bore sores. I leave it on for a couple of days and then I rinse and plaster aqueous cream in to try to stop the critters adhering and soothe the little sores. If they are hugely bad will hibiscrub the legs and then moisturise ie aqueous cream. Have heard good reviews for frontline but have never used this either. 

Good luck but you might have to treat a few times etc then just keep an eye.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Carthorse15, I can see your logic regarding mites burrowing under the skin and therefore needing treatment from the inside not the outside, but as our boy has already had 5 Dectomax injections in nearly as many months and the mites just keep coming back it's just not working.  I need to look at another way to help him long-term.

The Benzol benzoate sounds promising - Jeni and Indi999, can you tell me is it a cream then?  I've googled it and people seem to be talking about using it for sweet itch, but it will actually get rid of the mites will it? (rather than just prevention like pig oil?)

I don't show him, we just enjoy hacking about 
But I do like him hairy, and as he lives out 24/7 it's his winter protection, but I can't go on as we are for years, so I'd rather get his feather clipped off now and sort this out permanently, then his feather can grow back and hopefully he can be happier.

I'm sorry if this is a silly question, but he won't get colder in the winter will he, if I clip him below the knee?


----------



## SuperCoblet (12 December 2011)

We clipped my neds feathers off end of October as we were fed up with the scabs and nothing could actually get to the skin. 
He looks rarther smart, pic doesn't really do any justice 





The vet recommended Frontline spray, which you can only get from local vets with an equine vet referral. Its done a fab job of him mites, we apply it once a month and with his feathers clipped it's so easy to put it on


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

iamSanta said:



			We clipped my neds feathers off end of October as we were fed up with the scabs and nothing could actually get to the skin. 
He looks rarther smart, pic doesn't really do any justice 

The vet recommended Frontline spray, which you can only get from local vets with an equine vet referral. Its done a fab job of him mites, we apply it once a month and with his feathers clipped it's so easy to put it on 

Click to expand...

I love his black tail, what a beautiful boy!  He does look smart.

I think clipping might be the way to go temporarily to sort the problem, we certainly can't afford to just continually pay monthly vets Dectomax injections and not have any long-term results, and it's so hard to 'apply' any of the treatments you've all kindly been suggesting with all his feather.

Please can I ask - Should I try and cut most of the feather off with scissers first, then get someone out with clippers to tidy it up?  Presumably I couldn't do it just with scissers? (I don't have any clippers myself as our boys are au-naturale).


----------



## SuperCoblet (12 December 2011)

Yes we used sissors first then clipped, we've only got little liveryman battery clippers an they almost died getting through his mass of hair! Also, clipping downwards is much easier


----------



## Tegan (12 December 2011)

Hi

I am using Nettex feather mite powder at the moment which seems to be working well. Might be worth a try.

Tegan


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

I think I will do what I can with scissers and then get someone out to finish it with clippers - I've just googled horse clippers and they seem very expensive! 

I'm almost worried about what I might find under it all, I know from my combing through he's got some very odd shapped scars and lumpy bits from years of untreated mites, plus the active mite sores that he's currently chewing at.  I can see thought that the best thing is to see it so I can help him, but won't he do more damage if he still chews at the sores when they are visible?  I supposed there's not much that can be done about that whilst I get on top of the problem as soon as I can.  If the treatments are soothing hopefully he won't still chew at them too much.

Is your boy stabled, or does he live out all the time?  I know it sounds silly but I'm worrying that as it's winter I will make his feet cold without his feather.  I have rugs for him but as he's currently unclipped I don't plan on using them unless the weather throws someone very odd at us, so he's just in his field as is.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Tegan said:



			I am using Nettex feather mite powder at the moment which seems to be working well. Might be worth a try.
Tegan
		
Click to expand...

Hi Tegan, thanks for your message.  I've just googled this, it does sound good, it says it's non-synthetic chemical that works by breaking down the waxy protective coating of mites causing them to dehydrate and die.

The problem is, I end up not knowing what to try first with everything I read! 

Can I ask, did you clip your cob to be able to apply it affectively?


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Tegan said:



			Hi

I am using Nettex feather mite powder at the moment which seems to be working well. Might be worth a try.

Tegan
		
Click to expand...


Hi Tegan, can I ask is this the same stuff?  The only place I can find Net-tex Feather mite powder is on ebay, the shops seem to only sell Net-tex mite powder (which has a pic of a chicken on the front instead).

http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/small-...ntrate-smallholder-poultry-products-22765.htm


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Just ignore me - I've found the horsey version now 

http://www.murrayfarmcare.co.uk/Hor...ex-Feather-Mite-Powder-200g-3078sc-4710p.aspx

It's a very reasonable price!  I'm going to order some now and try it through his feather, if I can't get to his skin properly then it will have to come off, but it's worth a shot first


----------



## lottie940 (12 December 2011)

My vet told us to use the frontline dog spray on the feathers. It's in the blue spray bottle and you apply it directly amongst the feathers.


----------



## Black_Horse_White (12 December 2011)

My cob also had bad scarring through years of having mites and not being treated. His legs were terribly wrinkled. I'd only had him 10 months and had the injection done twice, and clipped his feathers off twice too. Everytime they grew back he would stamp and bite them again. Although he didn't have sores anymore. Sadly I lost him to ringnone.


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

lottie940 said:



			My vet told us to use the frontline dog spray on the feathers. It's in the blue spray bottle and you apply it directly amongst the feathers.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Lottie, thanks for your message.  It seems I have a vet who is only interested in making money from Dectomax injections as each time they've come out I've asked what else I can try and they've said only Dectomax will work.

Have you tried this spray on a cob, has it worked?


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Black_Horse_White said:



			My cob also had bad scarring through years of having mites and not being treated. His legs were terribly wrinkled. I'd only had him 10 months and had the injection done twice, and clipped his feathers off twice too. Everytime they grew back he would stamp and bite them again. Although he didn't have sores anymore. Sadly I lost him to ringnone.
		
Click to expand...

This is very sad, I'm so sorry you lost him


----------



## Walrus (12 December 2011)

HappyNeds said:



			Hi Lottie, thanks for your message.  It seems I have a vet who is only interested in making money from Dectomax injections as each time they've come out I've asked what else I can try and they've said only Dectomax will work.

Have you tried this spray on a cob, has it worked?
		
Click to expand...

I know it's not much help but I tried frontline on my fell - it worked but only for short periods, the dectomax worked on my lad. I think they work along the same principle (ivermectin) so I would  imagine that if the dectomax didn't work then the frontline won't. The frontline isn't cheap either! 

I would thoroughly recommend reading the pm Theresa_F will send you and then following it like religion!!!


----------



## SuperCoblet (12 December 2011)

Lottie- that's the same stuff I use, but I put it on gloves as he hates anything spray-ish! 
He lives out 24/7 as he climbs out of stables  not a typical cob, can you tell yet?  he is on hard standing with his stable at night to dry his legs off but so far all good.
If you do clip, don't clip them too short else there will be no hair to protect from the mud, mines ok because they have grown back a bit


----------



## HappyNeds (12 December 2011)

Walrus said:



			I would thoroughly recommend reading the pm Theresa_F will send you and then following it like religion!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait to read it!  I've PM'ed Theresa_F my email address as she kindly said she would send me her 'guide to happy hairies' so I'm waiting with baited breath for it to come through.  It certainly sounds like she's found a way that works.  And I like her moto - "Life is short, enjoy it to the full with large hairy horses"


----------



## hayinamanger (12 December 2011)

Re needle size for Dectomax, I use a 19 x 1 (usual horse needle) and inject 20mls of the stuff into the brisket of a Shire without a problem.  It is thick old stuff, I find it helps if you keep it in your pocket for a while to warm up.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 December 2011)

My big Fuzzy came with a bad lot of feathermites in 1 hind leg late last October.

Treated 3 times with Frontline & its not returned since last Feb  Didn't trim the feathers back, just brushed them well out, then lifted & sprayed well into them

Multi-use - the Frontline gets used on the cat when he's been playing with hedgehogs & comes in covered with fleas


----------



## Yertis (12 December 2011)

HappyNeds said:



			I'm almost worried about what I might find under it all, I know from my combing through he's got some very odd shapped scars and lumpy bits from years of untreated mites, plus the active mite sores that he's currently chewing at.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure it's not CPL? our vet treated for mites every month for 6 months before discovering it was this http://www.harlequinfarmsgypsyhorses.com/ChronicProgressiveLymphedema.html


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 December 2011)

Sorry if interrupting here but somewhere someone has suggested Pig Oil & Sulpher. May I urge extreme caution if using this for the first time, especially on a horse like OP's with white legs (probably pink skin underneath). I don't think its the Pig Oil per se which is the problem, its the Sulpher - when I used it on my boy within minutes his legs had gone very pink and inflamed and I had to wash it off PDQ.

I've heard of the Nettex Mite Powder; basically its nothing more than "Diatomaceous Earth" - if you do a Google search there's a whole load of stuff on there about it. I've used it with success on the chicken for lice and also the dogs, so don't see any reason why it wouldn't work on feather mites in equines.


----------



## PeterNatt (13 December 2011)

Thanks to you all for a very interesting thread.


----------



## Tegan (13 December 2011)

Hi 

Typed a long reply but lost it... in summary he was clipped when we started using it but now has full feathers.

We used Dectomax to get on top of the mites initially but the vet said that you shouldn't keep using the dectomax forever.

Found frontline didn't make much difference and made his skin behind his knees sore.

Then tried flea collars rond his fetlocks and an anti fungal shampoo and bettamousse (human prescription only treatment for phsrisis) which definately improved the skin.

Currently using the powder several times a week and the shampoo behind his knees a couple of times a week. He has become dangerous to clip due to the mites so has full feathers and (touch wood) the mites are under control. The vets have told us that you can only control them and that we won't get rid of them completely.

Nettex also recommended using there muddy marvel cream on any bad skin which has helped.

I also have Teresas PM ready if the current tretment stops working (although have been doing it since the spring and his legs are looking good).

Tegan


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 December 2011)

My boy had them in the one leg,but seems fine right now.I did hibiscrub as crawlies managed to get in.Ewwwww He wont let me trin the feather off,so had to keep washing with a bucket. Got rid of those crawlies,oh I was cringing.Not problem at moment. Might try Frontline when flies re appear..


----------



## HappyNeds (13 December 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the replies, I've ordered some of the Nettex mite powder online to see how he gets on with that when it arrives, and I will carefully read Theresa's guide when it comes.

Also, MiJodsR2BlinkinTite - thanks for the warning, I had read about the pig oil and sulphur causing problems with sensitive skinned horses, but just to set your mind at rest he was fine with it, and I only used a very small pinch of sulphur to about 250ml of pig oil.

Nothings every simple is it!  But if something here will work for him, I will be over the moon.


----------



## Niddlynoo (13 December 2011)

Frontline worked for my girl (years ago now). Unfortunately I lost her due to lameness in both back hocks which the vets put down to her stamping. She had been skin scraped and had numerous treatments before this, the vets were at a loss to know what to suggest next. Frontline seemed to be a last ditch guess!


----------



## LiveryList (13 December 2011)

A client of mine has the same problem with her shire x and he has similarly hairy legs. He gets really bad mites to the point he has crusty sores on his legs and gets all cross an dstampy and very pee'd off. They have tried all sorts of lotions and potions recommended by vets and so on but to no use. I used to go out every few months and clip his legs right off up to the knees (he looked comical but luckily only used for hacking!!) and this seemed to alleviate the symptoms. Then i read an article about Fyl-Gon in equiads saying it was really really good for stopping them and since i recommended it i haven't had to go out and clip his legs once althoguh i knwo they are worse in the spring but i used to have to clip him year round. Maybe look into the Fly-Gon if you haven't already


----------



## Penny Less (13 December 2011)

My hairy cob suffers from mites,Ive tried injection, frontline and Nettex powder. 
He always seems to stamp the same leg, does this mean only one leg is affected? 
I do clip his legs but he has such dense hair that even when you part the hair you cant see the skin! So possibly external medications dont actually get to his skin.

Not tried the pig oil and sulphur yet, this is next project

 Also why do these mites seem to only affect the legs and not migrate all over the body ??


----------



## horserider198 (7 May 2012)

Hi  when my little cob had feather mites the first year i got the injection .. x_x and last year when she got them again i really didnt want to pay the bill or clip her feathers of.. so i just tried putting sudocrem on every bite i could find in her feathers everyday.. and it slowly cleared up .. its worth it!


----------



## Deaconfield (28 January 2014)

Hi Everyone,
I have been reading your comments as I too have a hairy cob, although he has been clipped this winter.
I would like to regrow his coat and feathers and would be interested in receiving details Theresa of how you maintain your your cobs' coat and feathers.
He does have some mites at the back of his knees but no brokens skin.
Thanks


----------



## putasocinit (29 January 2014)

Use a bucket and sponge to rinse legs if no hosepipe


----------



## deb_l222 (29 January 2014)

Dectomax is also available in a topical solution now that can be applied directly onto the legs - it's diluted in warm water first.  I use the injection (every 3 months) and the solution for a particularly itchy, scratchy boy!!  

Worse thing I ever did though was clip my lad's feather off as they were protecting his legs from damage when he did scratch.  When they were clipped off there were no scabs or sores underneath at all but as soon as they were gone he could get straight to the skin and he trashed his legs.

His feathers are growing back lovely now and I'm using a mixture of normal talcum powder, Lincoln muddy buddy and Kerotex mud barrier powder and it's the first thing that's worked in years for the scabs.  I mix it all together in a big tub.  His legs have to be washed and dried though before this can be put on - I go through a lot of towels!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (29 January 2014)

HappyNeds said:



			I had heard you could buy and inject Dectomax yourself (apparently only as long as you say it's for a cow and not a horse!) but he hates the Dectomax injection, and really throws himself around while the vet gives it to him.  Apparently (so the vet said) this is becuase it's such thick viscose stuff it is injected through a very thick needle, and so it hurts him.  He's very good with his normal jabs, so he doesn't mind other needles.  I think I would be too worried about injecting him myself in case I did it wrong and hurt him even more than it already does.  I had also heard you could get Dectomax in a liquid that you pour along their backs, I asked the vet about this and the vet said he had seen this cause a skin reaction and not to use it that way for horses.  I think I would be very worried about pouring such strong chemicals on his skin anyway.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.farmworming.co.uk/dectomax-injection-50ml-275-p.asp
This stuff? Is the dosage the same for horses as for cattle?


----------



## shelly19 (29 January 2014)

I've had my hairy cob for 5 years and last winter clipped him off as I've tried nearly every lotion and potion available to no avail.
 He's had the injection numerous time but it no longer works even for a day and we've done the pig oil and sulpher, Neem oil, Coopers etc. 
Vet said the only thing  left to try is Frontline, so 3 weeks ago I applied a capsule for a large dog on each leg and can't believe that for the first time something has worked


----------



## tabithakat64 (30 January 2014)

Tried pig oil and sulphur, then frontline but resorted to Dectomax injection which along with swapping horse from straw seems to have done the trick.


----------



## hippocobamus (30 January 2014)

I think that Groom-Away do a wash that could help. They've got a whole range of washes to destroy various midges, mites and nasties, including strangles etc.

Worth a looksee!


----------



## john lowther (3 February 2014)

I am trying a solution of Potassium Permanganate, at a rate of 1 level teaspoon to ten gallons of water = 0.02 of a gram to a gallon. Our cob absolutely trashed his hind legs with scratching I got remedies from everyone but too many to decide, So I am trying this which is a remedy for mites on chickens.
Let you know wether, "yes or No"


----------



## snowstormII (3 February 2014)

^^^ Dear God!  Poor boy! My cob has horizontal thickened lines just above his heels on his back feet (hairy cob) Is this a sign that he has had feather mites?  i have seen him using a fallen branch to rub his back feet on, so was half suspecting it might be.


----------



## Leo Walker (3 February 2014)

Mine was scrubbed with Dermoline shampoo, frontlined, with pipettes not spray, wormed with Ivermectin, and dosed with Butox Swish. He gets the Butox Swish every 6 weeks or so as its the only thing that seems to work long term on cobs I've had


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 February 2014)

I'm not convinced that all these 'feather mites' are really that.  My Draft mare has lots of thickened skin from many years of scratching.  The owner immediately prior to me had had Dectomax injections.  My vet recommended clipping the feather off to let the air get to her skin.  She certainly has pastern dermatitis but I have seen no mites.  She is a very hot girl and sweats a lot, summer and winter.  I think that her own sweat irritates her skin, if she gets wet, that irritates her skin too.  I am currently spraying her legs daily with Tea-tree mist to soothe and protect and with Hypocare to clear up the few scabs that she has atm.  This seems to be working.  But we have also swapped haylage for hay, in case the acidity was making her worse and she does seem less itchy in general.


----------



## cornbrodolly (4 February 2014)

The ONLY thing that has worked for my boys is Pig Oil and Sulphur. ALL the other remedies mentioned above were tried , and Ben for some years was clipped as he was a HW show cob. He still got mites even with well clipped legs. Since retirement he s grown a vast amount of feather . Only tried Pig Oil last winter , on him and an old gypsy cob we aquired - they have not stamped since. I bought plenty of the oil  to re do them this winter - but not needed! As mentioned above, mine seemed worse on straw, until last winter when the pair of them lived in the indoor school- still lots of itching,which is why I was amazed the Pig oil worked, as the mites seemed to be getting worse each year. Something will work for your boy - just try everything !


----------



## horseywench (12 September 2014)

Hi all, I would like copy of Theresa_F email about how to keep happy hairy legs! (I've sent PM to Theresa but not had a reply; just tried again actually, so she may no longer be on this forum) - would someone be kind enough to PM me if they have the email. thank you lots


----------



## Adopter (12 September 2014)

Really sorry your cob sounds to be really suffering, I have found the best solution for mine is frontline spray, and resprayed frontline at 10 days, then again about two weeks later and at present stamping and chewing has stopped. 

 The vet recommended frontline, but I would not have used it if the legs had any sores  or broken skin, I have a seen how our cat reacted when I used frontline unaware he has a scratch from a recent fight.  So I would hesitate to suggest front line for your boy whilst he has sores.


----------



## Bojingles (13 September 2014)

My cob used to get mites recurrently and I used to inject her with Dectomax. However the mites started coming back more quickly each time so I did a lot of reading up and it seems the Dectomax only ever really keeps on top of them but would always be an ongoing treatment. When she was in Leahurst they recommended Frontline spray but her feather's so thick that they couldn't get through to the skin so just ended up injecting her again. Like you, I got fed up with pumping her full of ivermectin all the time so I took her feather off and sprayed with Frontline and if I keep her clipped they never come back. As the vet said, if you remove the environment they won't come back, which seems to make sense! He also said white feather is far more prone than black (which I suppose is because of the skin?)


----------



## Penny Less (13 September 2014)

Horseywench. I have Theresas info somewhere on my pc. I will try and pm it to you


----------



## Penny Less (13 September 2014)

Horseywench, can you pm me your email address. I have the info but the private message bit is telling me its too long to send !


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (13 September 2014)

"horseywench" I've pm'd you as I'd like the info too please!

Thanks


----------



## TheoryX1 (13 September 2014)

Do you have any more picture of your hairy cob?  Sorry, off post, but I love them.  Now my post may sound contraversial but it works for me.  I bought my cob 10 years ago from a riding school, and before that he had been in another riding school and prior to that a bit neglected as he was lets just say a bit of a git for a variety of reasons.  To be honest he hasnt been that well looked after.

I bought him fully clipped out and he has a lot of white scarring up along his cannon bones (he is black with white socks and it really notices) and quite a few scabs which did not seem to to heal.  Vet diagnosed chronic mud fever, plus mites and we tried dectomax injections.  I am afraid they did not work.  He also has mallenders on the back of his knees as well, but that is never an issue and its only a tiny patch on both legs.  I have tried every lotion and potion going, plus purchased him a two full sets of what were called equichaps at massive expensive.  They didnt work.  The only thing I have found that works even remotely well is udder cream, which you may with to try.  I would add he does not go lame with either mud fever or feather mites

However, having tried everything and it does not work, plus I cannot stable him until all scabs heal as he is now arthritic and he hates being in anyway, and busting out of his stable is pretty normal behaviour for him, plus he will trash his stable and pee for england if left in for long periods, and is a grumpy old sod with it.   So what I do now (he is 21 by the way) is that I allow his feathers to grow over the winter and he lives out.  I endeavour to keep his legs as dry as possible, and keep an eye on the scabs.  After discussing it with my vet and YO, we have come to the conclusion that it does not bother him, its better to allow him to live out his life in the field, and keep and eye on it, with the scabs being the lesser of two evils.  We do have him clipped in the summer as although I love hairies, I do prefer my cobs hogged and trimmed, plus he sweats up heavily.  YO clips him for me and is careful, but I am afraid this is something we have to live with, after trying everything.  I would add he is not bothered by his legs, does not stamp and does not chew them either.

Good luck with treating it.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 September 2014)

My Draft mare, who I posted about above, has very thick black feather, which has now grown back.  The tee-tree seems to have worked but does have to be reapplied about once a week.  We also use Cooper's Spot On as a fly repellent, which could be contributing.


----------



## horseywench (13 September 2014)

Penny Less I have PM'd you, thanks


----------



## GypsiesDiamondDoll (22 October 2015)

Hi Teresa I'm in the same boat as HappyNeds I know this post was set a long while ago but I'm hoping your still active on this forum and could give me some advice &#128553; I'm at my wits end I bought my traditional pony to show and his field companion is prone to feather mites I use pig oil and sulphur on his feathers and had no problems until yesterday when combing through his feather I found a white crusty lump I'm suspecting to be feather mites I really want to be rid of them before the problem gets worse but I'm reluctant to clip his feathers please help sorry HappyNeds for hijacking your post


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 October 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I'm not convinced that all these 'feather mites' are really that.  My Draft mare has lots of thickened skin from many years of scratching.  The owner immediately prior to me had had Dectomax injections.  My vet recommended clipping the feather off to let the air get to her skin.  She certainly has pastern dermatitis but I have seen no mites.  She is a very hot girl and sweats a lot, summer and winter.  I think that her own sweat irritates her skin, if she gets wet, that irritates her skin too.  I am currently spraying her legs daily with Tea-tree mist to soothe and protect and with Hypocare to clear up the few scabs that she has atm.  This seems to be working.  But we have also swapped haylage for hay, in case the acidity was making her worse and she does seem less itchy in general.
		
Click to expand...

And as an update to this;

I have completely overhauled my mare's diet and eliminated even tiny amounts of molasses/sugar and wheat in any form, so no wheatfeed (in treats), no biotin, no Brewers'Yeast.

And now, thank God NO itching!


----------



## Nessa4 (22 October 2015)

A good way to get pig oil and sulphur right down to. the skin is to use a paint brush (brush up and down, then as though 'stippling' paint


----------



## HappyNeds (23 October 2015)

Hi, it was me that started this thread back in 2011 when we had this problem, and we've found a solution to manage this that's worked brilliantly all these years.  I did post about it on another thread in 2012, I'll see if I can link to the thread here, and if not I'll copy the info in here.

It's now been even more years since that 2012 post - and yes it's still working.  We now do this once a year only, in spring time usually, and he hasn't itched/stamped/scratched/bitten in years.  This has worked for him.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...ick-hairy-cob-feather&p=10849532#post10849532

It's my long post 17 posts down that explains the regeme that's worked.  I hope the link works, let me know if not and I will copy the text of the post here instead.

Just wanted to share what's worked so well for us, it's such a relief for our boy to be happy and not to have to see him suffering like he used to.  Hope it might help someone else too.


----------



## merlin100 (27 August 2016)

Just curious, do these electronic flea combs for pets work?  Just thinking of ways to avoid chemicals...


----------



## Chrissyd1978 (3 July 2017)

Theresa_F said:



			Send me a PM with your email address and I will send you a very long and detailed note on how to care for hairy horses legs so they are healthy, hairy and in show condition.

Clipping does not get rid of them, if you have a lot of sores and scabs, then yes it is easier to deal with but try what I put in my note first - good old fashioned remedies used for years by the old boys with their heavies.

All my four have not had mites and I have now had hairies for 12 years.
		
Click to expand...

I would like details if this too please as I have a very furry feathery cob but don't know how to send u a I'm
Messege as I'm new to this x
My email is chrissyd1978@gmail.com


----------

